# 6.2, tweak, and TyTool 10r4



## ace50225 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok I have 6.2 with tytool10r4 and applied the tweak hack. I no longer can get the tsever to respond. I can attach to the tivo with filezilla and putty but can't seem to get to the tsever. Is there something I'm missing? I did have a look at var/hack to see if the file is still there and it is.


----------



## ace50225 (Apr 1, 2008)

It is saying "Start the server failed. Never received the telnet prompt. Please check your settings and try again."


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

start it manually. that's all tytools is trying to do

cd /var/hack
./tserver


----------



## ace50225 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok I opened the putty program up and put this info in and I did get it to work. Is there a way to change the Tytool 10r4 program to make it open up with these comands? I would like to be able to run one program like I did before.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

if tytools didn't get a telnet prompt then you probably specified the wrong ip address for your tivo


----------



## ace50225 (Apr 1, 2008)

I set the tivo up with dhcp network options. Should i have done the other? I can connect with putty then open up the Tytools program and get a list that way.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You need to tell tytools the IP address for your TiVo. With DHCP, the IP address may change. This is probably the problem.


----------



## ace50225 (Apr 1, 2008)

I use the look at lan program to get the tivo address, then plug this number into tytool. If I start tserver then I have nothing. Now If I use the same number in putty it will work just fine, and if I use the refresh button to get my list, it also works just fine. I did notice in the option dropdown box a preference tab and if I click it it gives me a server button. In the SERVER EXECUTE STRING, what should be in here? cd/var/hack/??? Also noticed a SERVER SHELL PROMP STRING is there something in here as well, because it is blank. I think if the right commands are plugged into these strings i'll be up and going, but haven't figured out what for sure to put in both of these. Any help would be great. It's not a big deal, because I can make it work with opening putty first. But it would be even better to be able to go right to Tytools and open it up right away, like it used to work. I'm sure I'm just missing something but not for sure what it is. Also a side note, this is the way the Tivo was configure before the tweak mod was done, and worked perfectly. The tweak mod has changed something with the tserver directory, but I'm uncertain how to counter this problem.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

```
echo "/var/hack/tserver &" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
```
that will make tserver start every time you boot up. that way you don't have to mess with starting it via telnet or tytools, or mess with tytools preferences any further.

edit - i see you've edited your post since i posted this. did you add colors to your bash prompt? this is probably the problem. the suggestion i made in this post however should fix it. all you'll have to do is hit 'refresh' (or whatever it is) in tytools.


----------



## ace50225 (Apr 1, 2008)

Da Goon said:


> ```
> echo "/var/hack/tserver &" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author
> ```
> that will make tserver start every time you boot up. that way you don't have to mess with starting it via telnet or tytools, or mess with tytools preferences any further.
> ...


Well gave this a shot and didn't seem to work, unless I didn't get this copied and pasted right in Tytools. As for the question on the colors on the bash prompt, that is a yes. Also noticed that within putty I don't get the bash prompt any more it is Living_Room-tivo#. I don't know if this is the problem but thought I would mention it just in case that it might help to problem solve the situation.

It looks like this
Living_Room-Tivo# cd /var/hack
Living_Room-Tivo#
Living_Room-Tivo#
Living_Room-Tivo# ./tserver
Doing the Lowest PriorityFix...
Waiting for an incoming connection!

before the tweak mod
bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# /tserver
Doing the Lowest PriorityFix...
Waiting for an incoming connection!

I don't know it this would make a difference???


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

I believe that the prompt string in the Server shell prompt string needs to match the prompt received from the TiVo. Otherwise it does not start the server. When you have colors in the prompt string, this makes it difficult to put the correct prompt string in.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

don't paste it into tytools...type it at bash and reboot


----------



## ace50225 (Apr 1, 2008)

can I remove the color setting without the removal of the tweak mod?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Did you by any chance check to see if the tserver file still resides in the /var/hack directory? Even novice Tivo hackers know that placing anything in /var risks having it deleted if the Tivo decides to wipe /var and rebuild it. I strongly recommend that you install it elsewhere on your Tivo.

FYI - this topic should really be discussed at the "other" forum since that's where the support thread resides. I'm amazed that it hasn't been deleted by the mods.


----------



## ace50225 (Apr 1, 2008)

yep I checked into the var/hack directory and it is still their. As far as the the listing of this, I listed it here because I was getting help with my problems. AS far as the other forum, I don't know which forum to list it at, so I posted it here. I still have to open my putty program to start the bash prompt. No big deal as I'm still able to use the Tytool to get my shows, but I have to go a different way to get them. Now if the var/hack was wiped by the system, I wouldn't be able to get anything with Tytools.


----------



## ace50225 (Apr 1, 2008)

Also wanted to say if I installed the tweak mod, doesn't this mod move everything out of the var/hack folder?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I assume you're referring to rbautch's script included with the Zipper. The "tweak" script has nothing to do with TyTools since it's not included with the Zipper and tserver has to be installed manually. I just create a tytools directory in the root directory of the Tivo and install tserver there. The only reason to install anything in /var is if it needs to have read/write capability. Since TyTools does not require this there's no need to ever install it in /var.

FWIW, I've never set up TyTools to run automatically. It takes me less than 10 seconds to establish a telnet connection and initiate TyTools from bash so I never saw the need. There are already enough applications running in the background on a Tivo and the CPU is already taxed so it never made sense to me to pile on with another one running that I only use on occassion.


----------



## ace50225 (Apr 1, 2008)

I just tried to put the tsever in another place but it will not let me it comes up with a critical error. Seems as if I've tried this once before and I gave up on it. I did know that Tivo will delete these files in var/hack, but I would just FTP the files back in var/hack folders. 
As far as the zipper mod, I though that when you install this mod it would remove whatever was in var/hack folder and put it into a safer place. But I was unsure of this. 

The auto start up of Tytools did not work either, it removed my tsever file in var/hack folder. I really don't need the auto start of Tytools anyway. I was just after the tserver to work correctly like it did before the tweak mod. I do still have to start putty to get the bash prompt, then start up Tytools to get the now showing list, or a program downloaded to the computer. What program is used to do the same thing as Tytools and works with the tweak mod with out the headache opening several programs to achive the same thing?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The Zipper only provides symbolic links for the programs it installs so that any files called that would normally be located in /var are essentially "call forwarded" to another location. TyTools is not one of these programs. I have no idea what kind of critical error you're getting with TyTools. Are you making the filesystem read/write before attempting to relocate tserver? You need to do this or you won't be able to install it anywhere other than /var. Make sure the tserver file is made executable or it won't run.

You might want to give TySuiteJ a try, but if you're having this much trouble getting TyTools to work then it might be over your head. Mfs_ftp is confusing even for me. There have been so many patches created it's hard to know exactly which ones you need to get it running on any given platform.


----------



## ace50225 (Apr 1, 2008)

I reinstalled the OS of 6.2. I then tried the tweak mod again without color installed on the bash prompt. I also installed the hacks into a different location and was able to get it working with the new locations but after 1/2 to an hour I rebooted because the system started running real slow and hanging up. I rebooted an then recieved the green screen of death. So I restarted the system again with the same results. So I figured I was doomed. I reloaded the OS again and installed the hacks the way I had them before and everything is fine now. When I installed the hacks and programs I installed to enhancements/hacks. All I can say is the system didn't like that at all. I would like to install the mods to a different locations other than var/hack but the system seems to be tooo touchy, so I'll leave well enough alone, because it seems to work, other than I might have to reload the var/hack folder with the mods every once in awhile. No big deal to me as long as it will funtion. I do have the 6.2a OS to this system as well and I wonder if maybe there is a fix in this to get thing working correctly? I tried to load the 6.2a OS and can't network with this OS. I can see the tivo on the network but can't seem to gain access to the tivo with FTP or anything else. I did use PTVnet 6.2 with 6.2a Icake, so maybe the reason for not being able to gain access to the Tivo. This is the reason why I've stuck with 6.2, it just works for me without a lot of problems. I supppose I could devote time to learn what is going on but I don't have that kind of time on my hands right now. I'm after an OS that will funtion without a bunch of corks and without a bunch of mods that I have to do to keep it up and going. 

Time is money, and money is time.


----------



## ace50225 (Apr 1, 2008)

As for the Tytool problems well I'm not having a whole lot of troubles with it. It works but I have to take a different aproach at it to make it work. It because the bash prompt changed when the tweak mod was installed. No big deal, All I have to do is start up putty or windows command prompt to start it up. then start up tytools and hit refresh button to get the list of programs. It will upload the programs without any problems. I just like how I was able to start up Tytools hit the tserver button and I was up and running. I have a couple of steps extra to do now to do the same as before the tweak mod was installed. I did have a look at TySuiteJ a couple months back but looked to be troublesome to me so I skipped it all together. I'm sure it's a good program but I don't have a lot of time to devote to another tool to figure out and work around whatever bugs it might have. I do wish the mods were a little more organized without having to do a search thru forums and what not. I do wish it could be like this link here http://www.weethet.nl/english/tivo_dtv2_os6hack.php very well organized and easy to follow. This is what got me interested in modding my Tivo.


----------

